# Pyrodex vs Triple Seven



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I have always used Hodgdon Pyrodex becuause it is cheaper then their Triple Seven, however thanks to a fellow site member I made a pretty good deal on a couple pounds of Seven. I use a White Muzzle Loader, with 90 grains of powder pushing a 500 grain slug. I sight in at 50 yards and that is about the furthest I shoot...........will I be OK with the Seven.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

I put 85 grains of fffg triple 7 behind a 450 gr bullet and it is a great 50 yard load. Here is a link to hodgons load data for triple 7 and pyrodex.

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/muzzleloading_manual_2008.pdf?CHECKBOX_1=on


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The difference in muzzle volocity seemed pretty minor, I just didn't know if it was enough to matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Of the 2 I would use some fresh 777 loose powder.


----------



## kiltman (Feb 7, 2009)

If you don't have a "fast twist" rifling, be sure to cut your load by 15%.
That is, if you use 90 grains of Pyrodex you'd use 74.5 grains of 777.
77 burns hotter that Pyrodex. It burns A LOT cleaner, too.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys. Will put a few through it in the next day or two to see how they fly.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I also shoot 90 grains 777 behind a 240 grain saboted bullet.


----------

